# Clutch Inspection...



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Before i go to the trouble of raising the camper etc....

can anyone tell me if on the 2.8 diesel 5 speed box the clutch wear can be inspected through the small rectangular cut out at the base of the bell housing that appears to be in line with the friction plate and i would expect to be able to inspect it from.... :?:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it slipping ?

Usually the only way the clutch is looked at is if the thing slips or fails completely, if you are not experiencing clutch slip, leave well alone

personal opinion, take it for what it is.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

steco1958 said:


> Is it slipping ?
> 
> Usually the only way the clutch is looked at is if the thing slips or fails completely, if you are not experiencing clutch slip, leave well alone
> 
> personal opinion, take it for what it is.


no problems... i just like to do a very thorough inspection at the begining of each season :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wouldnt think so !!! The centre of the friction plate is totally covered by the pressure plate and flywheel :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

damm you beat me to it Mr Plodd. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Wouldnt think so !!! The centre of the friction plate is totally covered by the pressure plate and flywheel :roll:


its not the centre i want to see 

i want to see between the bolt points of the clutch sprung cover and the flywheel as the sprung cover is usually raised between them. A bit of in gear rocking of the vehicle lines things up and the friction plate thickness remaining can be seen if this inspection cut out is what i think it is and is common on cars....


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If it's a dual mass flywheel you wont see anything

Loddy :wink:


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

loddy said:


> If it's a dual mass flywheel you wont see anything
> 
> Loddy :wink:


cheers loddy...

i didnt even know what a dual mass fly wheel is and can see how the recessed friction plate will be hidden from view now i know what one is :wink:

seems they were fitted to 2006 on vans and mines a 55 plate so i might as well have a look and see whats on my van as from what i ve gleaned already there can be one or two problems associated with having one fitted :wink:


----------

